# The Neanderthals of my sex



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

My gender has some real evolving to do sometimes.


http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/08/sports/criticized-for-being-a-woman-announcer-jessica-mendoza-shines-anyway.html?module=WatchingPortal&region=c-column-middle-span-region&pgType=Homepage&action=click&mediaId=wide&state=standard&contentPlacement=2&version=internal&contentCollection=www.nytimes.com&contentId=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2015%2F10%2F08%2Fsports%2Fcriticized-for-being-a-woman-announcer-jessica-mendoza-shines-anyway.html&eventName=Watching-article-click


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

I second that. neanderthals indeed.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

being retired, I feel no compulsion to point out the idiots around us, seems like a full time job......

I for one would not be interested in a "Neanderthal of the year award"....


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Eh, don't feel too bad. Gender, race, culture, geography, no matter how you cut it we've all got our idiots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Something wrong with expressing your opinion in this country now? That makes you a Neanderthal? Geez, I thought we had evolved beyond THAT.

And Curt Schilling gets suspended for offending the Jihad Squad? 

Yeah, the real intellect is at work now.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Forest said:


> Something wrong with expressing your opinion in this country now? That makes you a Neanderthal? Geez, I thought we had evolved beyond THAT.


Yeah, that's it. That's _exactly_ what I was saying.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, I remember the Neanderthals from my days in baseball (6 years MiLB). From the pink condoms in my locker to the players who thought I was there for sex. Pfft … you learn to ignore them and just play the game. Oh, and smirk at them because my ERA was the lowest in the bullpen. >

And for the more “hostile” Neanderthals I just said “Take it up with management, you know those people who *drafted *me from college?”

The Neanderthals were in the minority during my tenure in baseball, most guys were serious professionals trying to get to The Show.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Of course make no mistake. She's female, yes, but she's also attractive and Hispanic. And those two things outweigh the first. You will never see a female announcer who looks like John Kruk. Never.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Red Sonja said:


> Yes, I remember the Neanderthals from my days in baseball (6 years MiLB). From the pink condoms in my locker to the players who thought I was there for sex. Pfft … you learn to ignore them and just play the game. Oh, and smirk at them because my ERA was the lowest in the bullpen. >
> 
> And for the more “hostile” Neanderthals I just said “Take it up with management, you know those people who *drafted *me from college?”
> 
> The Neanderthals were in the minority during my tenure in baseball, most guys were serious professionals trying to get to The Show.


You are female, and played Minor League Baseball for 6 years in the US?


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Forest said:


> You are female, and played Minor League Baseball for 6 years in the US?


Yes, many years ago.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Red Sonja said:


> Yes, many years ago.


The stats are ~9255 bullpen players in MiLB history; I am in there if you want to do the research but _please _respect my privacy here.


----------



## luculentfrag (Oct 13, 2015)

I second that. neanderthals indeed.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Well if you must attach labels to someone who didn't care for her announcing the game, go ahead and mark me down.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Thound said:


> Well if you must attach labels to someone who didn't care for her announcing the game, go ahead and mark me down.


You didn't initial for the "conformity through labeling" memo?

Luckily, there was a clause allowing you to dislike Tony Kornheiser (regardless of sex) and Dan Dierdorf (males only) without being labeled.
Republicans or either sex, or male Democrats were also allowed to dislike Dennis Miller.
They are still working on the Marv Albert clauses.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Thound said:


> Well if you must attach labels to someone who didn't care for her announcing the game, go ahead and mark me down.


If you didn't like her announcing style, no Neanderthal points awarded. If you didn't like her because, well, she's not a "dood", then the cave has a seat right by the fire reserved just for you.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I suppose wisdom would dictate that ignoring this thread might stem the tide of wimpitude, BUT:

If you've ever tried to watch a football game on ESPN with Beth Mowins calling the plays....

Torture.

Enough to trigger male PMS, or something equivalent.


----------

